# Asus Xonar Xense or Asus Xonar Phoebus?



## bim27142 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok, my Xonar DX is dying and I can't seem to figure out (tried all troubleshooting I could think of) as the sound card itself is still being detected by Windows and the GUI (EQ bars moving up and down when playing music, movies, etc...) even shows that activity is as if normal and is working.

But there is no sound coming out *and *the relay is not "clicking" anymore as it normally does everytime Windows loads up its drivers.

So, I am kinda at the end of my "troubleshooting spree" and starting to look for a replacement and most likely an upgrade. Considering these 2 have more or less the same price, I am now torn which one to choose between the two. I know from the value perspective, Xense wins but just wanted some enlightenment before I get any of these...

Thanks!


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 23, 2012)

Got the Xonar Xense anyhow...


----------



## radrok (Sep 23, 2012)

Didn't you consider the Essence STX? I have both PCI and PCIe, they are awesome


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually, that was on my shortlist as well but I wanted a little bit of both worlds (gaming and audiophile)... as I've read Essence are more on the "audiophile" side and if I get Essence, I think I can't optimize (or maybe can't use it all) the analog inputs of my Z-5500...

The bundled PC350 really adds value IMO...


----------

